# Subwoofer cuts out during acceleration??



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

I have a MK4 1.8T and I use my aftermarket stereo to run the front and back speakers. I am only running a small 2 channel amp, bridged to one channel at 100w rms to a svc 12" sub. When the car is parked or in neutral or driving at low rpm's the sub works perfect. When I accelerate the sub stops working????? Today I put a 1/2 farad cap in the car hoping that this might fix the problem. It didn't help. If anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate the help.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

when all else fails, check your wires.
when mine did it, the ground wasn't fully connected. the amp's ground, not to the battery. but u should check all of your wires. reconnect them again.
or
wiggle the wires while the music is on.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Subwoofer cuts out during acceleration?? (jeff13vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff13vw* »_I have a MK4 1.8T and I use my aftermarket stereo to run the front and back speakers. I am only running a small 2 channel amp, bridged to one channel at 100w rms to a svc 12" sub. When the car is parked or in neutral or driving at low rpm's the sub works perfect. When I accelerate the sub stops working????? Today I put a 1/2 farad cap in the car hoping that this might fix the problem. It didn't help. If anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate the help.

Is the amp hard mounted (not just laying around, screwed to a hard surface)? Also, is the subwoofer enclosure secured? Are all the wires bundled and secured?
It sounds like when you take off (accelerate) the weight of the amp is pulling on the wires causing a short somewhere.


----------



## brianalexander (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Subwoofer cuts out during acceleration?? (GTI-DNA)*

Check all your connections for weak connections or stripped insulation. As stated before it sounds like your wires are grounding out.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Subwoofer cuts out during acceleration?? (brianalexander)*

Open, the might have a open. A short will most likely burn up something.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Subwoofer cuts out during acceleration?? (Non_Affiliated)*

True. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Subwoofer cuts out during acceleration?? (GTI-DNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_True. Thanks for the correction.









It's all good, I guess it's more of me with the issue. I guess it's just one of my pet peeves when people just say "Not working? It must be a short". Some times it might be, but that usually is followed by a blown fuse, or melted wires.
In reference to something electrical/electronics not working "Short" just for some reason seems to be the catch word for a electrical problem. I guess it just bugs me for the fact that I work in the electronics world for the last 15 years.


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Subwoofer cuts out during acceleration?? (Non_Affiliated)*

it was a bad ground, i put a new wire in and it no longer cuts out...thanks for the help.


----------

